# Look what I found on Craigslist



## GSDLoverII

He doesn't mention health once, AND he can't spell.










<span style='font-size: 20pt'> Here you go folks, Have at it!! </span> 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pet/873118499.html


----------



## Castlemaid

> Quote:Large male german shepherd 2yrs dark sable looking for a mate female preferd


But I guess they'll take a male if they can't get a female?


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:Large male german shepherd 2yrs dark sable looking for a mate female preferd
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess they'll take a male if they can't get a female?
Click to expand...









lmao


----------



## katieliz

oh maybe they mean "mate" as in the england/australia kind of mate. like maybe this dog just wantsa friend. ya think?


----------



## Crabtree

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:Large male german shepherd 2yrs dark sable looking for a mate female preferd
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess they'll take a male if they can't get a female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
Click to expand...










One would hope they are talking about a 'friend'!


----------



## SunCzarina

I'm hoping they're British or Aussies!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI'm hoping they're British or Aussies!!!


They are MORONS!!


----------



## Chicagocanine

Well, at least they spelled "Shepherd" correctly.


----------



## RebelGSD

They probably meant playmate. It is very funny, the ad.


----------



## Fodder

too bad its been flagged - they definitely did not mean playmate.... well at least i don't check to see if tildens friends are purebred and titled and specific colors


----------



## GSDLoverII

> Originally Posted By: Camerafoddertoo bad its been flagged - they definitely did not mean playmate.... well at least i don't check to see if tildens friends are purebred and titled and specific colors



No, they definitely did not mean playmate......


----------



## GSDLoverII

*His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

His Ad:

GERMAN SHEPHERD MALE LOOKING FOR MATE (SOUTH FLORIDA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-09, 6:26PM EDT



Large male german shepherd 2yrs dark sable looking for a mate female preferd with working lines PLEASE NO SHOW OR PETS PLEASE.this male is a WORKING DOG and looking for the same on the feamle.She most be sable or all black or bi color at least 2 yrs old with a stable temperament or prefert train.Our male has been train for personal protection and has full Obidience training,great with kids and is currently been use for personal protection level 3. we are hoping to have him certified as a patrol k9 early next year.We have many reference about male from trainer that have work with him in the past and will provide references upon request. 



My response:

Every time you breed your dog, you affect the lives of anyone that gets one of your pups. Do yourself and them a favor. Make sure your dogs are HEALTHY, get their hips and elbows tested, research their pedigree, find out how long their relatives lived and what they died from. 

This includes YOUR dog and the “female mate” you are looking to breed with.

I am the owner of 3 GSD’s and I would like to see the breed improved, not more “backyard breeders” breeding unhealthy dogs, just looking to make a buck.




His Response:

by the way i have train and own over 30 gsd from the top breeders in europe over 20 plus years of exp. and can provide many references whom in fact will make your panties wet just on my references alone. you think owning 3 gsg make you some kind of authority guess what you are just another ignorent wannaby breeder. I train and compete nationaly i last time the last time i check dont recall your name on any even entry so please don't look down upon people you don't know. i let my international kennel refernces speak for them selfs and my dogs DNA speaks for them self which in fact are register wth all major organisations known AKC,UKC,FCI 





My Response:

I’m sorry that my e-mail offended you. My 3 shepherds are “fixed” as I know I’m not a breeder, “wannabe” or otherwise, and am really only interested as a lover of the breed. My female, at 5 needed a hip replacement which I gladly provided and maintain through her annual checkups and x-rays. Having been the victim of irresponsible breeders I’m quite concerned about this and hence my e-mail to you. This is not to imply you’re an irresponsible breeder just that “an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure”.


Now, as for your e-mail to me; you have confirmed my suspicions. Judging by your reference to my panties, your inability to spell or punctuate correctly, I hardly believe you’re the professional you say you are. What I’ve found over the years is that when someone makes crass statements, like yours, that they’re insecure about something, which brings me to your ad: “Large male german shepherd 2yrs dark sable looking for a mate female preferd”, is the inference here that perhaps you could mate your dark sable male, with another male, because the female is only preferred? Last time I checked, breeding was performed between members of the opposite sex. I close by agreeing with you on one point, you should let your references speak for you because you seem to have difficulty speaking for yourself.


Thank you for taking the time to respond to my concern for the German Shepherd breed,


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Poor guy, he is pretty illiterate and does not use the spell check.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Actually, he sounds like a few local cops I know. Did the email start with 'Hey how you doin'?'


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Well if this is this well know why didn't get give his name and WHY oh WHY is he listing on CraigsList.

If you guys go read the Pedigree data base there are many people who are breeders that do not speak or write the English language well. Just because English is your native language, you shouldn't expect that it is everyone's native language.

But I really want to know who this legend is???????

Val


----------



## DianaM

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Even someone who doesn't speak English would not write so condescendingly. Broken English? Could be. Non-native? Fair chance. Rude and sans couth? Absolutely. OP did not say anything impolite and I would think anyone in the breed who cares about the breed would be thankful for the watchdogs, only desiring a better future for the breed.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Diana, as I said, this person didn't tell us who he is. LOL I want to know who this legend is, don't you?


----------



## DianaM

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

I don't know, sometimes ignorance is bliss? Or maybe we could all use a good laugh (and cry).


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Diana, the thing is it wouldn't suprise me if this person was fairly well know. Se I have had some less than desirable conversations with some people that a revered by some. One of these so called highly respected people told me the best thing that could happen to my DeeDee is that she would only have a short life and die soon. All because she has weak nerves and some times of the year we really have problems dealing with her fear of thunderstorms.

So I guess nothing really would suprise me.

Val


----------



## DianaM

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Absolutely right. The mud flies fast and furious in this breed and it seems that a lot of the big names are involved. But still, going on Craigslist to find a bitch? Now that's sad. So much for all the international contacts. Maybe the bitch supply is running dry, that's why they imply they'll accept another male?









No one has any right to comment on owning a weak-nerved dog so long as the dog has a good life, the owner handles the dog properly, and the dog isn't bred knowing that there is a problem. And really, those bits of common sense apply to any dog. It's not their concern since they don't live with DeeDee, you do, so nuts to them. No doubt your dog skills have grown immensely with having a dog that's not perfect, a blessing in disguise.


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Being illiterate is one thing, but being crude is another.









"and can provide many references whom in fact will make your panties wet just on my references alone"

I do know his name from his private e-mail. I will pm you, if you want to know it.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*



> Quote:"and can provide many references whom in fact will make your panties wet just on my references alone"


I love that line, that's classic chest-thumping and crotch-grabbing right there.









Cue the Tim Allen "grunt grunt grunt!"


----------



## Castlemaid

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

My thoughts too were that English was not this person's first language, but if I were a professional of a different language background, and wanted to post an ad on the internet, I sure would ask someone whose English skills are solid to review my ad and help me not sound like an illiterate idiot.


----------



## Castlemaid

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*



> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> I do know his name from his private e-mail. I will pm you, if you want to know it.


Ooooh! Oooooh! I want to know! I want to know! PM me please!(I'm assuming that he is a well known trainer/competitor?)


----------



## DianaM

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

PM me too, please. Thank goodness I'm not a cat or I'd have been done in a looooong time ago.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Diana, I told the dude that DeeDee deserved to live just as long as her body was willing to do that, WHY because she has taught me so so much about weak nerved dogs. See i was always blessed with dogs that had rock solid nerve, not just average nerve we are talking the really good stuff. So she was a challenge for me, but we have leaned a lot together. My Vet thinks I need to be mushier with her when in at the Vet's office, I told her I can't do that as much as my heart just wants to grab her and hug the stuff out of her. If I did that, she would fall apart. I am her rock her anchor, if I act like there is no big deal she is better. If I get soft or mushie then she starts to get worried. That all said it isn't like she doesn't get her cuddles. She is the only dog that is allowed to sleep in our bedroom, that is DeeDee time. Also it is comforting for her if it is windy or stormy as mom is right there. 

Sorry for hi-jacking the thread.

Val


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

"Just because English is your native language, you shouldn't expect that it is everyone's native language."

Actually, I was born in Germany. I did not speak a word of English when we came over.
I am a German immigrant and that didn't stop me from learning the English language.
Sorry Val, I couldn't resist.









P.S. Nobody's heard of this guy and nothing comes up in Google.
Go Figure!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

"Just because English is your native language, you shouldn't expect that it is everyone's native language."

English is not my native language either. It does not mean that I cannot check the spelling of a word on the internet or look it up in a dictionary.
It is work and effort to learn a language, for everyone. Not bothering to check out a three line ad speaks volumes about the person, IMO. It is consistent with the language, spelling and content of the e-mails.


----------



## Castlemaid

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Exactly, English is my third language. I used to have such a heavy accent, it was very hard for people to understand me. I worked my butt off to learn to speak clearly, because it showed respect to others. Why should other people have to struggle to try and decipher what I was saying? I felt it was my responsibility to make myself easily understood. 

And hard to believe his claim about being a national and international trainer/competitor when NOTHING comes up on google. 

Even the little I have done with Keeta comes up if you google my name. More reason to believe that this guy is lying about his so called accomplishments. 

And just wanted to add, as there are many posters on this board for whom English is not their first language, nothing wrong with their posts, even if their written English is not perfect, because it is clear that they are at least trying their best. What comes across in this guys posts and emails is arrogance and condescension.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

I didn't say this person is nice, legit, or intellegent. 

I was just making a point in general. Go look at some of the ads and post on the Pedigree database from people from other countries, trying to communicate or place an ad. 

Val


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

So, here is the latest.

I sent the Craigslist dude this:

Maybe you should take notes! http://www.klgsd.com/

Here is his reply:

Thank you for your reply if i came across as a a**hole my apology to you ,but we are not into those kinds of GSD we have train/breed only DDR, West German, Cz working lines which have been use for personal protection to military.All of our dogs are register DNA here in usa and europe becasue we only work with the pureblood lines. 

So, we made peace, but looking for a female on Craigslist? 
Come on!


----------



## GunnerJones

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Here ya go ladies, the man of your dreams

I'm sure these two guys are related

deleted pic too R rated

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/gunnerjones/guido128011.jpg


----------



## AbbyK9

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*



> Quote:if I were a professional of a different language background, and wanted to post an ad on the internet, I sure would ask someone whose English skills are solid to review my ad and help me not sound like an illiterate idiot.


Not to mention that a professional would not use Craig's List to find a bitch to breed his great, titled, health-checked, working-line stud to. That should be a no-brainer. A professional with the background he claims to have would most likely approach the owners of females he sees at the trials he goes to, seeing how he could observe them being worked and all....


----------



## Smithie86

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

PM me as well with his name.

We have a group here like that.


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*



> Originally Posted By: Smithie86PM me as well with his name.
> 
> We have a group here like that.



I tried, but your mailbox is full.


----------



## Smithie86

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

cleaned out.


----------



## SouthernThistle

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Ugh. The guy's response to your e-mail made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.

This guy has trained and shown so many dogs for so many years, and yet, thinks that Craigslist is the best place to find a female "mate" for his dog? Or the fact that he has to advertise online at all on "free" websites?


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Well, I just made $125 selling my used stroller collection on CL but to find a dog? No way.

and http://www.klgsd.com/ I haven't seen pictures of Farrah's dogs in years - she used to post on the 'other board' all the time. Idol was gorgeous but he's not on her site anymore


----------



## Smithie86

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Can't find him either and never heard of him.


----------



## SouthernThistle

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

This ad seems an awful lot like the ones that are posted on CL and references in the General Information section here on the board:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=835606&page=1#Post835606


----------



## WinitheGSD

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Well i guess he could [Remark removed for Board Rules by Admin. Wisc.Tiger] . Just Kidding, though. I din't know craigslist was for animals. Is it?


----------



## scannergirl

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

Historian said what I thought- Mr. Big Shot should not have to advertise- 
He should be sought after by bitch owners far and wide with those "credentials"


----------



## gslore

*Re: His Response ~ (Just for Grins and giggles)*

I am SO glad you wrote to him. I am thinking about writing to a local backyard breeder that advertises in the classifieds.

It's hard keeping emotion out of it, but I get so angry sitting by while these "breeders" damage the breed. Who knows if it will make a difference, but I feel that I must try.


----------

